# Buck Scored 210 1/8



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

A guy at work brought this monster rack in today. story goes his friend hit it with a car. I went home at lunch and got my camera. here are the pics.
I dont know about you guys, but I probably would have a heart attack if something like that walked by my stand and I was actually in it


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Damn thats a HUGE rack!!! I would crap myself if I ever seen a rack that big in the woods! lol


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

not to be negitive..but that seem to be quite a stretch?

PR


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

This deer scored 212 B&C with 20+ scoreable points.

I wouldnt estimate the deer below not much over 190...pictures can be deciving though ..great animal none the less.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

PR,
like I said, its what they told me at work, I wouldnt care what the numbers are Id just like to see one that big.  
Bassy


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd like to see one dead in the back of the truck!! lol.

Saw some great deer this year, they just realllly didnt want to get to close to my stand

I wasnt pickin..It just takes a hell of a deer to go 210. Tell him to get his ruler back out ! lol A 11 pt would have to have 11, 10 inch tines, 25 inch main beams, 25 inch spread and 30inches of mass. 

the 11 Ten inch tines are the tough one!! lol.

thanks for the pics!! great deer and a shame he had to be taken by a car...We cant get em by our stands, but they dont seem to be to afraid to run out in front of a truck. And they call em smart!! HAAAA

pr


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a rare trophy with the double drop tines!!! I would LOVE to harvest a buck with nice big double drops like that - never seen one yet though!

That is a giant!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

tell you what .i,ve been deer huntin for over 40 yrs. @ that is just about the biggest buck i have ever seen in my life !!!!!!!!!! congrats .


----------

